# Crazy barn owner



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

I board free with an older gentleman who has had horses is whole life well he's stuck in his ways of horsemanship...
So things he does... 
1. Puts a cap of bleach in trough
2. Puts cracked corn in his feed
3. When his gelding is being impatient he ties him to a tree till he learns to be calm..(did this to Amy the other day too)
4. Puts bleach on horses with rain rot...
5. Soaks the horses stalls because he says "it's good for them to stand in water"
6. Gets very angry with Amy when she lifts her lip up (sniffing) cause he swears she's sucking air (she is a cribber but that's not what she's doing)..

He is a super nice man I have known him since I was a kid and don't want to move Amy just need advice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The tree thing is good idea in my books, it does teach them patience. Lets them stew in their own juices until they figure it out. The capful of bleach won't hurt nothing, kills a few germs I suppose, the cracked corn is pretty old school, but nothing serious. I have no idea with bleach for rainrot, never had to deal with it. Soaking the stall is not something I would do, I don't want my built structures sitting in water, but overfilling your water trough is good for dry hooves, too much moisture constantly is not. I don't think getting annoyed at Amy for lifting her lip is hurting anything, unless he corrects her harshly for it. Other than that, you got a sweet deal, free board. Some things you just have to accept or ignore, makes life easier.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Agreed, I wouldn't want my horse being fed corn, and I wouldn't want bleach put on him (recurring rain rot is a sign of a nutritional deficiency, so fixing the diet would fix the rain rot and whether or not he uses bleach on rain rot would become a non-issue) 

Soaking stalls sounds weird to me, but I live in Oregon where there's generally way too much moisture and everyone focuses on getting them OUT of it. I've heard of people in drier climates overflowing their water troughs so the horses get a little bit of moisture on their hooves when they get a drink. Depending on what exactly he's doing it may or may not be a problem.

I wouldn't have a problem with a capful of bleach in a large water trough, or the "patience pole" as I've heard them referred to :lol:

There's a lot of oddity I'd put up with for free board so long as it's not harmful to the horse. Sounds like you've got a good thing going.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You said the man_ is_ "older" and so is "old school"...so are his ideas, but they work.
I bet he could teach you things that work and saved many a horse yesterday, today and will tomorrow.
I learned so much from people like this "old-man"...his wisdom that he has forgotten...I hope to know so much some day.
 
Lets see...bleach in a trough of water...have public water...yup, chlorinated water = bleach in it. Well water has bleach added someplace to kill bacteria...
Corn in feed...more horses were fed corn safely and successfully before everyone became such a "food nutritionist" and experts of this and that and everything else in the middle, honest. _Remember it was regular grown corn, not enhanced and hybrid stuff we all have pushed at us today....genetically altered garbage._
Damps stalls can go back to times of rotating coffin bone and cool damp was found to help. You said "water" not pee/urine right...that can also add moisture to dry feet.
Here is a excerpt from a large article I will give a link to at the end of the post....but interesting read, "_Foundered horses sometimes stand in cold water for long periods to relieve heat and pain. You can offer a free-choice water- or mud-hole, or soak the feet in cold water with a little cider vinegar added." _Makes me wonder what he is seeing if he is telling you to do this or doing to his own or someone elses horse...
Bleach for rain rot...it kills bacteria and germs...probably works but I would be hesitant to do it to my horses hide. I would rather use original Listerine...for the bacterial issue most think is rain rot and is not.
Tying to a tree...yup no different than many tying in a stall or to a trailer to teach acceptance and patience...most "trainers" use some form of this {shush, they don't want that secret known!!}
Maybe your mare is sucking air...they_ don't_ have to hold or grab on to something to do this...
Free board...well, what can you say???

Honestly... think you might be able to learn a lot from the gentleman if you would just give it a chance.
He's been around the block probably longer than you have been alive, right? Old wives tales, farmers ways, ranchers and cowboys had healthy, hard-working horses who earned their living by working.
Some of "his tricks" truly do work....

Not a dig at you...but seriously have you asked him how he would help your mare to gain weight? He might have a real simple answer for you that is tried & true and simple...

Quite another way to look at your "old-man" with the ??? ideas...
What I would give to have that wealth of knowledge available and able to learn from...

Advice,....stay put and be open to some of his ways...
Be open to learning what he is willing to share with you...some day his "old-school" knowledge may save your horse...
You have nothing to lose and much to gain...another way of doing for your animal...

_Here is the link for that entire article about hoof issues and the part about soaking/standing in water... read the whole article..._
_http://www.barefoothorse.com/barefoot_Founder.html

jmo...
_


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Never heard of putting bleach in the trough, but I don't see how it would hurt anything. It's a small cap, right?

Corn, in winter, helps horses to stay warm. I used to feed it to my horses in winter, there's nothing wrong with it.

I tie my horses to trees and let them stand for a couple hours on a fairly regular basis. It reinforces patience.

I've used machine oil on horses with rainrot. I don't see how bleach is much different.

5. Soaks the horses stalls because he says "it's good for them to stand in water"
Not sure on this one, lol... ^

6. Gets very angry with Amy when she lifts her lip up (sniffing) cause he swears she's sucking air (she is a cribber but that's not what she's doing)..
^ Not sure on this one either, lol..


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't see anything that screams crazy. I wouldn't want him feeding my horse corn, but if he's not feeding it to my horse I couldn't care less since they're his horse(s). Though you shouldn't feed corn to horses. As long as he isn't harsh or overcorrecting about the lip thing I don't see anything wrong with it. As far as the water thing, are you in a dry climate? If so then it probably helps. For horses with bad though or a wet climate, not so much. Everything else is fine. The "patience tree" as it's called is actually a good teaching tool.

I noticed you've posted before about these things and got told they weren't big deals, perhaps you're posting again to hear otherwise?


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

The only thing that makes me nervous is that with many horses, lifting the lip into a slightly less-than-full blown flehmen response can indicate pain, particularly colic. 

My horses LOVE when I sterilize their buckets with bleach. I have to make sure they are well rinsed, and they will still lick the buckets afterwards if I am not careful. Putting bleach in a full 100/150 gallon tank can slow algae growth.


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

None of this sounds particularly crazy to me. I personally wouldn't want my horses fed corn but I know allot of older horse people do it. 

If it's free board you may just want to deal with it even if it seems eccentric to you. About of horse people are stuck in their ways when it comes to their horses, myself included, and don't like being told what's right and what's not when things have worked just fine for them for years and years.

Unless you have the money to move your horse and pay board better to just suck it up and deal with it.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

The first three words said it all for me... You board for FREE. What do you expect from a free place? You know the saying "beggars can't be choosers?" I don't think any thing he is doing is outlandish. It's been working for him for a very long time. IMO if you don't like it you can always find a new place to board.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

is this the second post on this ? i believe these issues were brought up prior,


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

SlideStop said:


> The first three words said it all for me... You board for FREE. What do you expect from a free place? You know the saying "beggars can't be choosers?" I don't think any thing he is doing is outlandish. It's been working for him for a very long time. IMO if you don't like it you can always find a new place to board.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't mind it just thought it was strange.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

SullysRider said:


> I don't see anything that screams crazy. I wouldn't want him feeding my horse corn, but if he's not feeding it to my horse I couldn't care less since they're his horse(s). Though you shouldn't feed corn to horses. As long as he isn't harsh or overcorrecting about the lip thing I don't see anything wrong with it. As far as the water thing, are you in a dry climate? If so then it probably helps. For horses with bad though or a wet climate, not so much. Everything else is fine. The "patience tree" as it's called is actually a good teaching tool.
> 
> I noticed you've posted before about these things and got told they weren't big deals, perhaps you're posting again to hear otherwise?





stevenson said:


> is this the second post on this ? i believe these issues were brought up prior,


Nope I don't believe so just on the cracked corn in an old thread..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> Nope I don't believe so just on the cracked corn in an old thread..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I do recall seeing some of the other things mentioned, was just wondering anyway no big deal


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

1 and 2 are fine in small amounts. 3 I think is a good idea for an impatient/herd bound horse. 5 is VERY situational and not usually good. 4 is BAD (ow!!) and 5 is wrong but w/e.

Just tell him this is the way you'd like things done with your horse and smile and nod at what he does with his. Doesn't sound like he's going to change. If he's doing something dangerous (like 4) then maybe try to advise but don't think he's gonna listen.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> 1 and 2 are fine in small amounts. 3 I think is a good idea for an impatient/herd bound horse. 5 is VERY situational and not usually good. 4 is BAD (ow!!) and 5 is wrong but w/e.
> 
> Just tell him this is the way you'd like things done with your horse and smile and nod at what he does with his. Doesn't sound like he's going to change. If he's doing something dangerous (like 4) then maybe try to advise but don't think he's gonna listen.


It's just some things I have never seen or heard I didn't think tying a horse to a tree would be a good idea but he did it to Amy the other day cause she was*freaking out and it seemed to help but she banged her self up pretty good. The water in stall he says he does that for there feet to get moisture doesn't keep them soaked just dampens them once a day 
the bleach has me freaked out.. I can't stop the bleach in through that's his say so but bleach on there skins???? That sounds painful don't it 

This was more of a rant I know I swear he does something new and weird every day lol but he's an awesome guy and CAN'T BEAT FREE!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

SullysRider said:


> I do recall seeing some of the other things mentioned, was just wondering anyway no big deal


Nope.. I wouldn't have posted it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equinesnfelines (Feb 1, 2014)

"It's just some things I have never seen or heard"

a little long in the tooth here but i KNOW there are many things left to learn that i will not get to learn before its too late!!! i probably have forgot more than i care to admit but i value much of the old-timers' "advice" as there really is alot of stuff done back in the day that has come to be studied and found to be worthy....

free board??? sounds good to me as long as i stay in control of my horse's care.

many times just keeping my ears open and my mouth shut has been the lesson of the day!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> I board free with an older gentleman who has had horses is whole life well he's stuck in his ways of horsemanship...
> So things he does...
> 1. Puts a cap of bleach in trough
> 2. Puts cracked corn in his feed
> ...


#1 not a problem, controls algae growth
#2 not the best nutrition but if he's not over doing it, I wouldn't worry about it
#3 a Patience Pole or tree is a good training tool, again not a problem
#4 bleach and water is a very cheap and effective way to clear it up, I prefer other methods
#5 this isn't so bad, now that you've changed SOAKS to DAMPENS
#6 you're probably never going to convince him she's not cribbing but you can try. 

Based on these things and free board? I wouldn't be moving any time soon.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

An 80+ year old man who'd used horses in the bush hauling logs told me their remedy for founder. They'd apply iodine just above the coronet band. Iodine is quite an irritant for horses. The they'd apply Vaseline to supposedly neutralize the iodine. They believed it drew the excess blood from the hoof and the method seemed to work. Years later we are told that iodine is an irritant but that the petroleum jelly doesn't soothe the skin and the iodine continues to irritate. This is like a rock and a hard place. Either the horse's skin is painful or the bottom or he's sore to walk.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> #1 not a problem, controls algae growth
> #2 not the best nutrition but if he's not over doing it, I wouldn't worry about it
> #3 a Patience Pole or tree is a good training tool, again not a problem
> #4 bleach and water is a very cheap and effective way to clear it up, I prefer other methods
> ...


Oh no I don't plan to move can't beat free he's a nice man I worked for him forever ago and he knows my whole family I look forward to more weird interesting things he has done with horses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> It's just some things I have never seen or heard I didn't think tying a horse to a tree would be a good idea but he did it to Amy the other day cause she was*freaking out and it seemed to help but she banged her self up pretty good. The water in stall he says he does that for there feet to get moisture doesn't keep them soaked just dampens them once a day
> the bleach has me freaked out.. I can't stop the bleach in through that's his say so but bleach on there skins???? That sounds painful don't it
> 
> This was more of a rant I know I swear he does something new and weird every day lol but he's an awesome guy and CAN'T BEAT FREE!!!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't think the tree is bad if it's appropriate. If she was freaking it may of been better to do that than let her really hurt herself otherwise.

I don't see a huge deal with dampening (I was picturing them standing in puddles) unless the farrier says otherwise I would say whatever to that.

As long as it's a very small amount proportionally which I assume it is then it should be safe to drink. Not something I would do but I wouldn't completely freak over it. Talk to your vet if you're concerned.

Though I definitely wouldn't put it on bare skin, let alone irritated skin. That's the only thing that really seems wrong to me. The rest I don't think is bad or harmful in moderation. I would listen and learn and take things with a grain of salt at the same time, but he doesn't sound crazy lol.

Free is good


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> An 80+ year old man who'd used horses in the bush hauling logs told me their remedy for founder. They'd apply iodine just above the coronet band. Iodine is quite an irritant for horses. The they'd apply Vaseline to supposedly neutralize the iodine. They believed it drew the excess blood from the hoof and the method seemed to work. Years later we are told that iodine is an irritant but that the petroleum jelly doesn't soothe the skin and the iodine continues to irritate. This is like a rock and a hard place. Either the horse's skin is painful or the bottom or he's sore to walk.


That doesn't make sense to me. Even if it did work... so the excess blood goes from the foot to the coronet band..? sooo..?? Then what, do they think it evaporates? Idk..


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

sounds like a good deal to me honestly...hell my BO puts bleach in the water buckets here to prevent bacteria growth, free board..its worth putting up with a few things like him getting annoyed at your girl for lifting her lip lol..and like others have said..maybe you can learn a few things from this gentleman in the long run


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Khainon said:


> sounds like a good deal to me honestly...hell my BO puts bleach in the water buckets here to prevent bacteria growth, free board..its worth putting up with a few things like him getting annoyed at your girl for lifting her lip lol..and like others have said..maybe you can learn a few things from this gentleman in the long run


It's funny cause he really let's her lifting her lip get to him she does it everytime I feed her I call it her happy face lol!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

